# Steigerwald Biker wollen Spessart Tour machen



## ernstschmidt (8. Dezember 2015)

Hallo an alle, wir sind eine Gruppe von 8-10 Biker aus dem Steigerwald und wollen am Frohnleichnahm Wochenende 2016Touren um Frammersbach usw.machen. Suchen diesbezüglich Infos über Touren und Unterkünften. Viele Grüße aus dem Steigerwald


----------



## migges (9. Dezember 2015)

Hallo ernstschmidt.Schau mal hier rein da findet du jede Menge infos.
Bike Spessart Mountainbike Bikewald Radfahren Main GPS-Touren
Oder schau mal bei Bilder aus dem Spessart,und Frag mal Bernd.e der kommt aus Frammersbach und gibt bestimmt den ein oder andern Tip.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernd e (9. Dezember 2015)

Wer ist Bernd.S!? Kenn ich nicht 

@ernstschmidt habt ihr GPS?
Dann einfach GPSies oder GPS-Tour.info befragen, da sind einige Touren drin. Wenn du mitteilst, bei welchem Portal ihr tätig seid, kann ich dir Nick-Names nennen die gute Touren haben.

Eine Adresse, in Burgsinn hier im Forumg ist z.B. @Blauer Sauser.
@trelgne ist eine gute Adresse hier im Forum. Ich selbst bin zwar auch Lokal, aber durch meine Kurse und ein paar Rennen die ich fahren will nur bedingt greifbar.


----------



## migges (9. Dezember 2015)

AHHH ja hab doch gesagt ich werd ALT


----------



## Blauer Sauser (10. Dezember 2015)

ernstschmidt schrieb:


> Hallo an alle, wir sind eine Gruppe von 8-10 Biker aus dem Steigerwald und wollen am Frohnleichnahm Wochenende 2016Touren um Frammersbach usw.machen. Suchen diesbezüglich Infos über Touren und Unterkünften. Viele Grüße aus dem Steigerwald


Ja wenn ihr wollt, könnt ihr euch bei mir melden
@bernd e 
Ich kenn mich inzwischen ja auch in Frammersbach aus


----------



## ernstschmidt (10. Dezember 2015)

@Bernd eSuper danke,  wir treffen uns am 03.01.2016 und sprechen dann mal alles durch.Werden bestimmt mal auf dir zu kommen.
Gruß Ernst


----------



## migges (11. Dezember 2015)

ernstschmidt schrieb:


> .Werden bestimmt mal auf dir zu kommen


Ich weiss was gemeind ist,Hört sich aber Lustig an


----------



## midige (15. Dezember 2015)

Hi,

ich werfe meinen Helm auch mal in den Ring.
Bin zwar kein eingeborener Frammersbacher  ,aber auch schon etwas länger hier ansässig.

Grüße

Michael


----------



## ernstschmidt (15. Dezember 2015)




----------



## ernstschmidt (15. Dezember 2015)

Vielleicht gibt es ja die Möglichkeit ein Ferienhaus oder sowas in der Art zu mieten wo Mann abends gemütlich grillen und ein bier(oder mehrere) trinken kann.


----------



## rattlebrain (16. Dezember 2015)

http://www.ferienpark-ziegelhuette.de/
soll nett sein. Kenne ich aber nicht persönlich.
Von da 3km Radweg bis FrBach. Am Ortseingang Brauerei mit Biergartem und leckerstem Kellerbier

Wenn Ihr auf der Suche nach Trails seid, dann orientiert Euch beim Bikewald an den "Touren", nicht an den "Routen".
Die Routen sind eher schotterlastig. Die Touren schön zusammengstellt, mit einigen Spessart Highlights.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blauer Sauser (17. Dezember 2015)

Dann geh ich mal für Burgsinn an den Start

Schöne Übernachtungsmöglichkeit wäre hier: http://main-spessart.msp.info/GESINDEHOF/4143/seite2/Burgsinn.html bzw. https://www.facebook.com/GesindeHof, direkt neben der alten Wasserburg.
Von Burgsinn aus könnt ihr den Spessart und die Rhön befahren.


----------



## midige (19. Dezember 2015)

In Frammersbach selber:


http://main-spessart.msp.info/Forst...im_Spessart/7377/startseite/Frammersbach.html

http://www.ferienwohnungen.de/europa/deutschland/frammersbach/

http://main-spessart.msp.info/Gaestehaus-Pension_Waldblick/6695/startseite/Frammersbach.html

http://www.gaestehaus-laubertal.de/gaestehaus.html

Ich kenne die Unterkünfte nicht aus eigener Erfahrung, sind zu nah.

Grüße

Michael


----------



## ernstschmidt (11. Mai 2016)

@Blauer Sauser was hälst du von der tour 6, 23 und die keiler bike strecke?


----------



## rattlebrain (11. Mai 2016)

@ernstschmidt meinst Du die Strecke des Keiler Bike Marathons Wombach?


----------



## ernstschmidt (11. Mai 2016)

ja, hast du vielleicht auch touren mit grossen trail anteil?


----------



## rattlebrain (11. Mai 2016)

Naja, meine Touren plane ich im Kopf und zeichne sie auch nicht auf.
Wenn Du schreibst, in welcher Ortschaft ihr letzendlich übernachtet, dann habe ich bestimmt ein paar Tips.
Bin zwar nicht aus Frammersbach, aber, wie schon oben geschrieben: Nutze die Seite des bikewalds für den track download.
Die Routen: http://www.bikewald.com/ROUTEN-0-0-0-3-9-1.htm  sind fast reine Schottertouren!
Die Trailtouren: http://www.bikewald.com/Bikewald_Trailtouren-0-0-0-37-40-1.htm  sind mit recht hohem Trailanteil und schön zusammengestellt.

Trauriges Thema Keiler Bike Marathon: Die Strecke wurde in den letzten Jahren im Nahbereich von Wombach stark beforstet...
Alle Trails rund um Wombach sind mehr oder weniger zerfahren oder zugeschmissen. Die schöne Schlussabfahrt ist Geschichte und wurde 2015 schon gar nicht mehr beim Keiler gefahren. Die damals benutzte Alternativabfahrt ist im Moment aber auch nicht in gutem Zustand.
Die "30er-Abfahrt" kann man im Moment auch vergessen.
Da wird der Veranstalter ganz schön wursteln müsssen, um die Trails wieder frei zu bekommen.
Um so weiter man auf dem Keiler Richtung Aurora/Neustädter Tor kommt, umso besser wird es. Allerdings ist die Abfahrt Bischborner Hof - Lichtenau im oberen Bereich mit Forstgerät schön breit gefahren und bei Feuchtigkeit schön schlammig. Weiter unten gehts dann.
Einsiedel-Aurora ist top i.O. allerdings in umgekehrter Richtung als Abfahrt spassiger.

Viel Spass beim Planen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ernstschmidt (11. Mai 2016)

Wir sind in Frammersbach Pension Waldblick


----------



## rattlebrain (12. Mai 2016)

Wenn Ihr also direkt in Frammersbach nächtigt, dann siehe bikewald.de (auch wenn ich mich wiederhole).
Die Touren starten halt auch alle von Frammersbach aus.
Ich habe einen anderen Wohn/Startort. Bin daher die Touren also noch nie 100%tig genau so gefahren. Kenne aber die Strecken. 
Schön sind: Grenztour, Pfadtour, Hochspessarttour.


----------



## bernd e (23. Mai 2016)

Donnerstag läuft der Lift in Frammersbach http://bikepark.msf-frammersbach.de/
Samstag und Sonntag bin ich in Wipperfürth zum Enduro1, sonst hätte ich euch was zeigen können.
Wie schon oben erwähnt, die Trailtouren sind gängig. 
Auf meiner Seite http://mtb-fahrtechnik-frammersbach.de/info.html ganz unten sind meine GPS-Tracks die ich freigegeben habe.


----------



## Florian301 (25. Mai 2016)

Sorry wenn ich den Thread mal "missbrauche", aber mich würde mal interessieren wie anspruchsvoll die Strecke vom Keiler Bike Marathon ist?

Ich überlege mich für den diesjährigen anzumelden. Ich fahre sehr viel MTB. Lange TOuren, also viele km, Trails etc sind alles kein Problem.

Auf der Homepage vom Keiler Bike Marathon steht folgendes:
Ausschließlich Wald- und Schotterwege, gespickt mit anspruchsvollen Downhills und Singletrails.
*Guter Trainingszustand erforderlich! *Eine der schönsten und anspruchsvollsten Strecke Deutschlands!

Für mich liest sich die Aussage so, als sei die Strecke extrem anspruchsvoll und für "Hobbyfahrer" nicht so geeignet. Kann ich mir aber ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen? Die Strecke sollte für Hobby MTB'ler doch machbar sein, oder?


----------



## thof (25. Mai 2016)

Ist wohl etwas übertrieben. Ist von jedem normalen erfahrenen Tourenbiker sowohl vom techn. als auch konditionellem Anspruch zu meistern


----------



## ernstschmidt (30. Mai 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
Erst einmal ein Dankeschön an alle für die Infos für touren usw.
Fazit: Absolut geiles bike Revier.
Folgende Touren haben wir gemacht: Donnerstag rund um Frammersbach
												   Freitag die Pfadtour(etwas abgeändert)
												   Samstag Panoramatour (auch etwas abgeändert)
Nun zu der Unterkunft. Untergebracht waren wir in der Pension Waldblick in Frammersbach.
Preis/Leistung Verhältnis passt. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


----------



## bernd e (30. Mai 2016)

Schön wenn es euch in Frammersbach gefallen hat. Am Donnerstag habe ich gefühlt 5 Gruppen gesehen und die eine die nach dem Weg fragte, hatte aber keinen Zusammenhang zum diesem Thread gehabt.
Das Haus Waldblick ist im Ortteil Habichsthal, oder irre ich?


----------



## ernstschmidt (30. Mai 2016)

http://main-spessart.msp.info/Gaestehaus-Pension_Waldblick/6695/startseite/Frammersbach.html das ist die Pension.


----------



## SebastianKD (3. Juni 2016)

Hi zusammen wer fahren möchte kann mich gerneanschreiben ich suche immer nette Leute zum Mtbiken ich fahre ein fully 160mm bin 28 Jahre alt und bin spontan lolange es nicht regnet oder kalt ist immer am Wochenende in Wald. Freu mich über jeden der sich meldet .

Gruß Sebastian


----------

